# ADAVIC Melbourne Australia



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Monthly meetings with ADAVIC. 
http://www.adavic.org/
I went to a few of theyre group meetings and enjoyed meeting others with various anxieties. The groups are just a meet up and chat over tea etc, but there is absolutely no pressure to talk. The groups I went to had about 10 people plus 4 facilitators who were mainly psych students. You dont have to introduce yourself etc, just sit and listen if you want or join in and share your experience. Im just wondering if it would be a good place to meet some people. So any people in the Melbourne area whos willing to go along. PM me? No pressure. I just think having someone to go with, might make me more motivated to go every meeting.

Another group I was recommended was 'GROW'. Im thinking of attending there too.
http://www.grow.net.au/


----------

